# Finally did sleepy eyes, but no light



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

Check it out...
http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/Naughty240/Sleepy_Eyes_3.jpg
But is there a way I can turn the head lights on when there in sleepy eye?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I see no sleepy eyes


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I see no sleepy eyes


ops wrong url, try now


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

eh sleepy eye threads are getting old. everyone is doing it. so what!!!

only cool when i did it


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> eh sleepy eye threads are getting old. everyone is doing it. so what!!!
> 
> only cool when i did it


lol no shit, but can any of you turn your lights on, while in sleepy eye?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

cuz we need to why?

thought so.


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

lol, so yours dont turn on?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Naughty240 said:


> lol, so yours dont turn on?


they arent supposed to dumbass


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> they arent supposed to dumbass


 :wtf: 

You'll have to wire them to a switch if you want to run the lights with the sleepy's


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah if u go behind the fuse panel and cut the 2amp people say its brown, blue wire u should be able to do it, but its was kinda dificullt on my case. so i just cut the green wire on the open/close button. but the light wont go on. but why u need the lights on. if u try to drive like that u cant see shit


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Why would you want to have the lights on for? Driving with sleepy eyes is a big safety hazard... If you doing it just for show then disconnect the motor... then you can turn on the lights while in sleepy eyes. Alot more simple to do than cutting wires.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

well, ther could be many reason on why you would wnat to have your lights on, not for driving, but for car shows, or turing on your alarm, your lights reset. just some ideas, but if you guys give me some time i will bealbe to finish my version of that RHU or what ever its called, the PIVIOT contorller. im about halfway done right now, i just need to make sure i can ger the right voltage and maybe add an angle sensor to it so... nevermid about that right now, i ahve 2 project im doing and loosing my head, hte sleepy eye and the Easy resize image progy..... 

bah 

im out


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i think i'm gonna get a cup holder


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahaha


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

lol, hey how much did it cost you to get all the parts for that controller, I wanted to build one, but Im not the best at sotering, so I wasjust gunna buy the parts, and get my bro to help me out.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

did you not read kevin's "DIY sleepy eyes"??? there's no need for soldering..


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> did you not read kevin's "DIY sleepy eyes"??? there's no need for soldering..


 Im talking about the PIVIOT control thing, dont you have to use a circut board?


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

I did sleepy eyes and the headlight and or parking lights can be on or of whenever i want. 

All you nee dto do is remove the driver side kickpanel and access the fuse panel in there. There will be a 5 amp fuse thatis for lighting control (as listed on fuse guide) It is the only 5 amp fuse there. Follow the light blue wire with silver dots and cut the wire so you will have enough slack on both sides to connect Some wires to either side and connect a switch . This switch will allow you to turn of and on the power to the 5 amp fuse.

to operate just leave the switch in power on and turn the lights on. Then switch the switch off and next turn off the lights. They will not go down but they will go off. Then tap the power switch you wired in on and off to let the lights drop to where you want them. When you reach the spot you want the lights to be at just leave the switch off and turn the lights on. They will go on and stay where you put them.


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

alright thanks alot dude


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

Here is the link with pics on how to do this http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=59808&highlight=sleepy+eyes


Naughty240 you were a part of this thread and now you are in here saying you dont know how to do sleepy eyes witht he lights on ?! WTF !

I swear some people in this forum dont listen to anything anyone says they just read what they want to read i guess. That is so "ignant"


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

SUPERMAN said:


> Here is the link with pics on how to do this http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=59808&highlight=sleepy+eyes
> 
> 
> Naughty240 you were a part of this thread and now you are in here saying you dont know how to do sleepy eyes witht he lights on ?! WTF !
> ...


Yeah, I just did it by cutting the wire behind the light flip switch, not that other way.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

idiot


----------



## pariah (Aug 16, 2003)

*Headlights*

Hey I got a stupid question. What do I need to do/get for the headlights to stay half open. I like the look when cruisin around.

P


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

it's called "Lazy eye"....u can buy a pivot(sp?) controler or buy a on/off switch and ghetto-rig it...ghetto rig ... :cheers:


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Or you could simply pull out the open close switch cut the brown wire, (tape off for safety) and you know have sleepys, during the day only. 
After that
1. turn headlights on.
2. Press button in
3. turn headlights off
4. tap up n down switch very fast to SET TO ANY POSITION YOU WANT.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> hey guys i did a lil search and found some info on the sleepy eye look
> 
> yes you can do it manuelly
> and yes there is a controller that u can buy for 90 bucks
> ...



go drift


----------



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

*headlight mod*

i wanna to know how to mod the headlights so that they stay up an inch like the drift cars.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Dacypher2003 said:


> i wanna to know how to mod the headlights so that they stay up an inch like the drift cars.


you can either buy the box or adjust the motor stop.
www.northwestnissans.com and www.240sx.org should have sticky or FAQ on this.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Haha... All you have to do is remove the motor cap (black plastic cap on headlight motor) and turn the dial. That's the easy way to do it!


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Haha... All you have to do is remove the motor cap (black plastic cap on headlight motor) and turn the dial. That's the easy way to do it!


Its that easy but dont forget to unplug the headlight motor first. Check this out! 240 FAQ


----------



## skarpenz (Nov 27, 2004)

pull off the head light button on the dash (to lower and raise the lights) and cut the brown wire...easy as that, then just play with it till you figure out the exact way to operate them, but it works great, i did it on my car....just try it, its easy and it works


----------



## ness2728 (Apr 28, 2004)

*Sleepy eyes on an '89...*

Alright I did all the searching I could stand but I can't seem to figure out the problem we're having.

I did sleepy eyes on my 1994 Probe GT and they work just fine. Flip the switch when the headlights are on the way up and they stay that way. Turn them off, they reset back to the recessed position.

On my friend's '89 240sx however, we're having some problems. I tapped the lime green wire connected to the headlamp retractor switch, and ran it to an interrupter. On his, we have to stop the headlights on the way down, while the lights are off. If we turn the lights on, they go down, then reset to fully upright position with the lights on.

I'm a little puzzled.

Is it not possible to turn the lights on while the eyes are sleepy...?

Or did we do something wrong?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

You did it right... Why would you want them on while sleepy?


----------



## ness2728 (Apr 28, 2004)

Cuz it looks sweet? =)










^my pgt


----------



## brainscratch (Jun 7, 2004)

the best way is to wire it through the headlight motor relays. that way you can have full up and down control while being able to have the lights on or off.


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

ness2728 said:


> Alright I did all the searching I could stand but I can't seem to figure out the problem we're having.
> 
> I did sleepy eyes on my 1994 Probe GT and they work just fine. Flip the switch when the headlights are on the way up and they stay that way. Turn them off, they reset back to the recessed position.
> 
> ...


try this
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/575633/6


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

^^^Ummm... That is what he did... I would just say take the easy route and disconnect the motors the the HLs... I mean its dangerous to drive at night with Sleepy eyes, you might as well have the lights off...


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> ^^^Ummm... That is what he did... I would just say take the easy route and disconnect the motors the the HLs... I mean its dangerous to drive at night with Sleepy eyes, you might as well have the lights off...


Sounds like he took the first step, not the second step which involves tapping in on the wiring harness...if one were to tap into that there harness does that basically kill power to the headlight motor all together?
That would be a really neat thing to try!


----------



## kwamenace (Jun 23, 2005)

His guide seems to have bits missing. I mean where does the brown wire go to? The button he spliced in was for the lights on/off, so what button is he on about "hitting" to get the sleepy eyes to stop? I know Im probably being really dumb about this, but could somebody please fill in the gaps. Also, is this gonna be the same for th UK wiring loom? Cheers peeps


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

very simply way to do it pull the button out cut the brown wire put button back. push the button turn on the lights turn them off. double click the button untill desired height is achieved. there isnt a point to the having the lights on. you could leave them on and the lights "sleepy" and get your self killed


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

> very simply way to do it pull the button out cut the brown wire put button back. push the button turn on the lights turn them off. double click the button untill desired height is achieved. there isnt a point to the having the lights on. you could leave them on and the lights "sleepy" and get your self killed


thanks...

Just did what you said and it took me about 10 mins. I can do it in less than 1 min a second time! :thumbup:


----------



## kwamenace (Jun 23, 2005)

Cheers for the info people. Looks real good. Thanks


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow i always thoght i would be hard to do it i just did it in like 2 min wow thanxs thats sweet.


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

:thumbup: 

The only bad thing is that my lights arent at an even height when not fully open or closed.


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

240sxs1377 said:


> Wow i always thoght i would be hard to do it i just did it in like 2 min wow thanxs thats sweet.



once i found out how easy and free it was to do i instantly did it


----------



## kwamenace (Jun 23, 2005)

Right, bring up an old post that gonna really annoy some people.

I have done the switch sleepy conversion, works great blah blah blah.

Thought would look good with the lights on, so did the blue/silver wire. Thing is it still only works as an interupter!!!! When I switch the lights back on, up they pop. I have double and triple checked there is only 1 light blue and silver wire behind the fuse box, but still......Lights come up/on fully.

I dont want to get into the driving at night thing because its for daytime use only (I always drive with lights on, day or night). Night time I want them to work propperly so dont want to take the fuse out.

Please help, (UK 200sx)
Cheers


----------



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

*sleepy eyes...any way to make the lights not go all the way back down?*

ok, i just cut the brown wire on my headlight switch and got the lights to my desired height. the problem is when i turn the switch off they go all the way back down and when i turn the switch on again they go all the way back up again. is there any way that when i open the lights they will go back to where i set them so i don't have to do it manually every time?


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

i heard u can take the arms off the actuaters and switch them 90 degrees


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

2/3 Headlight Pop-up:

It is actually simple to create this 2/3 popup effect, but is hard to explain. Please email me back if you have any personal questions regarding my instructions. 

1.) Make sure the headlights are down. Locate where the headlight actuator motors attach to the headlight. You will see a tie-rod looking thing coming from the headlight to the actuator motor arm. 
2.) Remove the tie-rod (link between headlight and actuator arm) by pulling it off. Some prying might be nessessary, but be careful, as the tie-rod ends are plastic, and will break. 
3.) Remove the motor actuator arm (attached directly to the motor) by loosening the nut and prying off. 
4.) Replace the motor actuator arm, but instead of putting it back on pointing downward, put it on at horizontal (i'm not sure if it's pointing forward or backward, just play around and you will see.) Re-attach the headlight tie-rod, and test. 
I will try to have illustrative drawings of the headlight mechanism and stripe application on my page by the end of the week. I will post a message when this is completed.
NOTE: When you have this completed, the headlights will come to close about 1/2" above normal. this is hardly noticable, but it is a tradeoff for the lowered popup.

ALSO: There is a company that makes variable headlight popup controllers, though I'm not sure on price or application. This might be the best way to go... Check Options Auto Salon at: http://www.optauto.com and follow the links in this order PRODUCT, LIGHTING, PIVOT(retractable headlight controller)


----------



## Lost_DriFter (Jan 29, 2006)

hmm.... i jus custom made my own switches for mine but they down stay at the hieght after i hit the pop-up button i jus adjust it everytime but i keep them at the hieght they are all the time pointlesst to change it though car isnt drivin anymore but it should be back soon:thumbup:


----------



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

i'll just have to put it at the height i want everytime...no big deal


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

do a search...it's been discussed many times


----------



## CanonJoe (Feb 19, 2006)

I believe it's called "squinting". And there are companies that make a product that you can manually adjust how much they open or close from inside the vehicle. I am going to be getting it soon. So I'll post a review once I get it installed.


----------



## PumpinIron (Jun 18, 2006)

*How to make headlights pop up half way?*

I've done a search on this but couldn't find anything on it for some reason. Anyways I see alot of guys with the 240SX fastbacks and they make it so their headlights pop up half way for a sleeker look. How exactly do you go about doing this? I'm guessing it can't be that hard but if someone could explain it that would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## PumpinIron (Jun 18, 2006)

nebermind... someone delete this. this is my first 240 and I had no idea they were called sleepy eyes. did a search on that and found everything I needed to know. this thread should be deleted!


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

PumpinIron said:


> nebermind... someone delete this. this is my first 240 and I had no idea they were called sleepy eyes. did a search on that and found everything I needed to know. this thread should be deleted!



NO NO NO Leave this post...to show everyone that the search button does work


----------



## PumpinIron (Jun 18, 2006)

And who would have ever thought it was as simple as cutting a brown wire!? I see some crazies that drive with the sleepy eyes at night... That seems a little un smart to me.


----------



## 24EQ (Jun 10, 2006)

the car doesn't look bad with the Eyes wide open.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

break them.


----------



## KrazyBlasian (Sep 29, 2005)

youre thinkin of the sleepy eyed mod. right? they make kits for that that use a dial.


----------



## hotimports411 (Aug 24, 2006)

u got to wire up your headlight lamp relay, search for sleepy eyes on google look in videos and type in sleepy eyes 240sx. look and follow very close and now you got sleepy eyes if you got questions on how it really works after you done it just ask me.


----------



## hotimports411 (Aug 24, 2006)

look for sleepy eyes 240sx on google videos follow closey to every detail, ask me if you need help dont adjust them manually its easier if you just wire up your headlight lamp relay. you need 4 short wires with male and female connectors, two long wires with one female and one male for the two wires and two switches. its much easier and you wont fuck up your shit.


----------



## hotimports411 (Aug 24, 2006)

Look for sleepy eyes 240sx on google videos there should be a japenese video with a guy demostrating how to do the conversion. its in the headlight lamp relay there you need 4 wires with male and female connectors, and two longer wires with male and female connectors the two longer wires should be for the two switches that youll need to buy. watch the video closey pay attention to where its connected and youll be fine if you got questions just ask.


----------



## hotimports411 (Aug 24, 2006)

no all wrong just look at sleepy eyes 240sx on google videos there you should find a video showing how to do this. its a japan video about 2min long youll need 4 wires with male and female connectors and two longer wires with female and male connectors, two switches now watch the video closey and youll be fine. if u got questions just ask.


----------



## hotimports411 (Aug 24, 2006)

look for sleepy eyes on google videos follow closey ask me if your confused.


----------



## hotimports411 (Aug 24, 2006)

look for sleepy eyes 240sx at google videos there you should find how to do the sleepy eyes conversion. if u got questions on what to do just ask me its better to watch then ask.


----------

